# Ryobi walbro wyc-8 carb



## DAN H (Mar 5, 2012)

Good morning,
I picked up a used ryobi leaf blower this weekend and it runs great except for the choke thumb lever mounted to carb is broken off and missing.The only way I can start this thing is by putting a squirt of gas directly into the carb and the it fires up and runs perfect.When it cools down i have to remove cover and give it another squirt to get it going again.This is getting old real quick.
Does anybody out there have a junk walbro wyc-8 carb with a working yellow thumb choke lever still attached.I just can't afford a new carb at this time.Thanks,Dan


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If it is the carb I am thinking of, the choke is set by raising the metering pin, I created a workaround by grinding down a small screwdriver, insert the screwdriver under the throttle arm and turn it clockwise, it will turn and raise the throttle and park it in the choke position, after the engine starts the choke will be released when you press the throttle. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## megancheung (Mar 15, 2012)

What carburetor fits ryobi 410r tiller?


----------



## DAN H (Mar 5, 2012)

Geogrubb,
Thanks for your reply.At first didn't understand what you meant but reread and figured it out.What I now can do is reach in and lift up the throttle/choke cam on carb and it stays held up when it gets caught on idle adjustment screw.Blower will then start and choke setting kicks out upon throttle engagement.Thanks again for your knowledge and participation on this web site.Dan H


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

DAN H said:


> Geogrubb,
> Thanks for your reply.At first didn't understand what you meant but reread and figured it out.What I now can do is reach in and lift up the throttle/choke cam on carb and it stays held up when it gets caught on idle adjustment screw.Blower will then start and choke setting kicks out upon throttle engagement.Thanks again for your knowledge and participation on this web site.Dan H


Success is a wonderful sound. Have a good one. Geo


----------

